# A bit of website advice please



## ki_user (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi, I have only recently started doing doing tai chi, a few months, but really enjoying it. I previously trained in aikido and kyokushinkai. My club teaches sun style taiji, xing yi and bagua. I have just done a website for my club. The instructor is happy with it but I feel it's lacking something.

If you have a spare moment could you take a look and maybe give me some feedback. Thanks.

http://sunsneijiawales.webeden.co.uk/


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 20, 2014)

Doesn't look bad.  I'd make the address and schedule a little more obvious - I was looking for those and missed them on my first glance.  You might want to include a little more explanation of what Tai Chi/Xing Yi/Bagua are about for beginners who aren't already familiar with the internal Chines arts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2014)

Honest critique.

1- The 3rd party ads detract from the site.  
2- Too much empty space at the bottom of the page (at least on Firefox)
3- The website address is non-intuitive.
1 & 3 are common with free hosting solutions.  
1&1 is currently running a $.99/month offer which for those on tight budgets might be an option to step away from the free hosting issues.

Contact Page
The map is nice, but add in the actual address.  It'll make it easier for people to find you.

About page  / Syllabus page / News
Maybe add a photo or 2 from a class?  
With the news, try to include an image with each or most updates, just to break up the text and draw the eye a bit.

Meta tags are a good start, but I'd expand the description by another sentence or 2 for a little extra impact and SEO.

Other than those it looks good.  

Oh, and maybe add a link to MartialTalk on your links page? 


Disclaimer: I do site design and hosting as my 'day job'.


----------



## mograph (Feb 20, 2014)

Good feedback, Bob and Tony.

Main:
I was expecting hot spots over the "taiji quan," "xingyi quan" and "bagua quan" text.
(Isn't it "bagua zhang," where "zhang" is "palm", and "quan" is fist?)

The top/bottom links confuse me a bit: shouldn't the top set exactly match the bottom set in content and order? We users don't want to have to compare the two to see where we should click.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 20, 2014)

mograph said:


> Good feedback, Bob and Tony.
> 
> Main:
> I was expecting hot spots over the "taiji quan," "xingyi quan" and "bagua quan" text.
> ...



It should be bagua zhang. SLT didn't practice bagua quan... unless this is an add on & they're not practicing SLT bagua zhang.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 20, 2014)

interesting website page, i too have a webpage(not finished) website building takes a lot of time (i personally like the "about" page, the history is interesting) 
Best of luck with the website and your chosen style, hopefully it will help you for years to come


----------

